

Ask HN[Feature request]: Show all posts by domain - phlux

It would be great if the domain shown for each post, such as (techcrunch.com) were a clickable link that would show all posts that point to that domain, the same way reddit does it.<p>(As an aside, as reddit is OSS (code.reddit.com) why not modify to HNs needs?)
======
revorad
<http://searchyc.com> has this functionality.

